# Divers help Dolphin



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Really cool story, with pictures and video. Check it out!! :thumbup:



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-scuba-instructor-waited-patiently-freed.html

A dolphin tangled in fishing line sought help from a diver in the waters of Hawaii. 
The amazing encounter on January 11 was captured on video and the diver, Keller Laros, spent the better part of eight minutes tending to the needy mammal who readily accepted the help. 
Mr Laros was leading a group of snorkelers for a manta ray dive experience off the Big Island's Kona International Airport when the dolphin squealed out.
The diver explained, 'The way he came right up and pushed himself into me there was no question this dolphin was there for help.'


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Cool video. Just curious how unusual it is for people to hook dolphins while fishing.


----------

